# Dog groomers - need help!



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Can all you professional groomers please take a look at these and tell me if this is what I need:

Andis AGC Super Two Speed Clipper with Free Blade

I have newfies with thick matted bits, especially behind their ears, because I have had a lot of trouble with my back lately and have not been able to give them the care I usually do. The groomer who came out before just sliced through matts with no problem but the clippers I have (Wahl) are simply not powerful enough.

These are on sale, £50 off, and it says they are specially for difficult coats and heavy duty, but I don't want to buy them and then find out they are not powerful enough. I can't afford to keep having the groomer out for two newfies, who don't get the full treatment because Ferdie won't go in the van to get to the bath and Joshua is frightened of the blaster!

All opinions gratefully received.


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

They are great clippers and I've used them and seen them go through heavy matts. They are used at my work for all breeds and heavily matted dogs and they do very well.  Would highly recommend them.


----------



## welshdoglover (Aug 31, 2009)

Thats the price of them on most grooming supplies websites, be warned though, they are fast clippers! So take care if you're unsure of using a set


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

welshdoglover said:


> Thats the price of them on most grooming supplies websites, be warned though, they are fast clippers! So take care if you're unsure of using a set


I need fast! Do you think I can get them cheaper somewhere else then? Perhaps I should have a look.


----------



## pearltheplank (Oct 2, 2010)

Thats normal price from most places. Great clippers, will be fine for you. The 10 blade should go through the matts easily too


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

newfiesmum: Hi there i am not a professional dog groomer and only have two Shih Tzu's whom i have clipped myself for the last 9 years, plus my friend Lhasa for six years, plus my friends two Shih Tzu's for 5 years with the same clippers and the same blades, i keep them oiled an disinfected, and it's only now that they need sharpening: this is just to give you an idea of how much they have been used. I know the Andis AGC clippers may be a little expensive but in the long run they are worth every penny. Try google: for grooming products (not sure if i can put the name of the suppliers) i got mine from, even phone them they will advise you. hope this helped. Angie2011


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

The AGC's are worth their weight in gold, fantastic clippers 

On saying that I have a pair of Moser Switchblades but the groomers I worked in used the 2 speed AGC's and they were brilliant, got through some very messy matts


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Verbatim said:


> The AGC's are worth their weight in gold, fantastic clippers
> 
> On saying that I have a pair of Moser Switchblades but the groomers I worked in used the 2 speed AGC's and they were brilliant, got through some very messy matts


Yep I work with Moser Switchblades as well, never used AGC's only Oster and Moser  real workhorses


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Ok, it seems to be a fairly unanimous vote, so I have ordered them. Bit scary, so if I manage to end up with two bald newfies I shall keep quiet about it :lol:


----------



## MissBexi (Dec 27, 2009)

Hope the clippers work well for you  We have two Newfies who come to the Salon and they get clipped off apparent from the head and tail and they still manage to look gorgeous, so you won't be alone :thumbup: lol.


----------



## CheekoAndCo (Jun 17, 2009)

I've got those clippers. Cable has gone on mine but dad can sort it out fine. They are good clippers but I only really need mine just now for feet face and tail so my cordless trimmer does me fine


----------



## jodiefarage (Feb 26, 2011)

I have some Andis clippers and they are good but there is a known fault with the cables (they regularly break) so take care to not pull on or twist the cable too much! I have had mine fixed 4 times in 2 years. You can normally get the clippers on warranty though so may not be an issue.
Be careful when clipping with the blade your given (#10 blade) as it will leave bald areas. Good luck. They are good clippers but start on the slower setting.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

jodiefarage said:


> I have some Andis clippers and they are good but there is a known fault with the cables (they regularly break) so take care to not pull on or twist the cable too much! I have had mine fixed 4 times in 2 years. You can normally get the clippers on warranty though so may not be an issue.
> Be careful when clipping with the blade your given (#10 blade) as it will leave bald areas. Good luck. They are good clippers but start on the slower setting.


Too late for that! Anyway, the slow speed has no affect at all on their matty bits.


----------

